
The List Of Startups Launching At TechCrunch Disrupt - bjonathan
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/27/the-list-of-startups-launching-at-techcrunch-disrupt-2/
======
andymoe
Not enough people are trying to take over the world. I would love to see some
bigger ideas instead of startups described in terms of other startups that
already exist or spins on something else that is marginally useful at best but
perhaps has some potential for cash to be collected from transaction fees or
marketing. People seem to be building a lot of social pyramid scheme 2.0
companies. Unless you are starting a religion that's no way to take over the
world. Maybe I will be pleasantly surprised and a big idea slipped past me.

------
rmah
Only one of these startups seems to be truly innovative or trying to build
something of actual value: SeqCentral.

If you're interested in bioinformatics, check them out at
<http://www.seqcentral.com/>.

N.b. I am in no way associated with SeqCentral.

